# Tired of my country looking for a job in London



## matzudaira (Mar 4, 2009)

Goodevening everyone. I want seriously to relocate to London from my home town Venice. I'm fed up with all the bigotry that is smashing Italy and beacuse I already spent one year in London before my University degree, I decided that it's the place where I want to grow up my children. 
The big question now is: how to find a good job? I've already applied for some positions through <snip> but the employers are looking for people already leaving in Uk.
I'm 34 years old, I've got a BS in Economics and experince in the fashion and restaurant industry. 
Would anyone be so kind to give me some concrete information where I can find a good job in London?

Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

matzudaira said:


> Goodevening everyone. I want seriously to relocate to London from my home town Venice. I'm fed up with all the bigotry that is smashing Italy and beacuse I already spent one year in London before my University degree, I decided that it's the place where I want to grow up my children.
> The big question now is: how to find a good job? I've already applied for some positions through Language Jobs, Language Recruitment - Top Language Jobs or Jobs in London UK - Just London Jobs, but the employers are looking for people already leaving in Uk.
> I'm 34 years old, I've got a BS in Economics and experince in the fashion and restaurant industry.
> Would anyone be so kind to give me some concrete information where I can find a good job in London?
> ...



Hi, there is a high level of unemployment in the UK, so it may not be easy. That said, if I were you I'd "google" all the job and recruitment agencies in your desired area and send them your CV. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

matzudaira said:


> Goodevening everyone. I want seriously to relocate to London from my home town Venice. I'm fed up with all the bigotry that is smashing Italy and beacuse I already spent one year in London before my University degree, I decided that it's the place where I want to grow up my children.
> The big question now is: how to find a good job? I've already applied for some positions through <snip> but the employers are looking for people already leaving in Uk.
> I'm 34 years old, I've got a BS in Economics and experince in the fashion and restaurant industry.
> Would anyone be so kind to give me some concrete information where I can find a good job in London?
> ...


It would appear that you have changed your mind about moving to Dubai.


----------



## matzudaira (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes at the end we did not relocate there.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

matzudaira said:


> Goodevening everyone. I want seriously to relocate to London from my home town Venice. I'm fed up with all the bigotry that is smashing Italy and beacuse I already spent one year in London before my University degree, I decided that it's the place where I want to grow up my children.
> The big question now is: how to find a good job? I've already applied for some positions through <snip> but the employers are looking for people already leaving in Uk.
> I'm 34 years old, I've got a BS in Economics and experince in the fashion and restaurant industry.
> Would anyone be so kind to give me some concrete information where I can find a good job in London?
> ...


There is no easy answer to that.

Currently the situation is pretty bad, lots of people that 2 years ago thought they had a secure position are now struggling.

The restaurant industry has suffered quite a bit, people have stayed at home during the recession, the middle priced restaurants constantly offer 2x1 offers in order to entice clients.

I have no idea how the fashion industry is doing, I suppose middle price ranges are struggling, cheap and expensive ranges will always sell 

Google is your friend, I am sure you can type "restaurants London" or "fashion london" and get calling.


----------



## matzudaira (Mar 4, 2009)

This is not good news.... Jlms may I ask you in which sector you are working?
I guessed it wasn't too difficult to find a job in such a large town as London...


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

matzudaira said:


> This is not good news.... Jlms may I ask you in which sector you are working?
> I guessed it wasn't too difficult to find a job in such a large town as London...


IT (Computing).

I have been out of work for 8 months (actually more, but prior to that it was my choice, but I was made redundant in April last year).

There are jobs out there, it is just terribly difficult to get them, and I have noticed that some employers are preferring local people to foreigners.


----------



## matzudaira (Mar 4, 2009)

jlms said:


> IT (Computing).
> 
> I have been out of work for 8 months (actually more, but prior to that it was my choice, but I was made redundant in April last year).
> 
> There are jobs out there, it is just terribly difficult to get them, and I have noticed that some employers are preferring local people to foreigners.



Well we are experiencing the same situation. 
I'm out of work since March because my contract expired and the company I was working for was in financial troubles. 
During these months I received few ridicolous job offers, but the dole was higher than the salary so I preffered to wait for better times...
Now tired of this situation I took the decision that I cannot wait longer to get back my life on track so I'm looking for a London job... not easy task so far.

Also the salary seems to be quite low in UK. A restaurant manager earns up to 30.000GBP that are not enought to pay a flat and leave with dignity. Am I wrong?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

matzudaira said:


> Well we are experiencing the same situation.
> I'm out of work since March because my contract expired and the company I was working for was in financial troubles.
> During these months I received few ridicolous job offers, but the dole was higher than the salary so I preffered to wait for better times...
> Now tired of this situation I took the decision that I cannot wait longer to get back my life on track so I'm looking for a London job... not easy task so far.
> ...



30K is a pretty average wage in the UK, but it doesnt go very far, especially in London which is a very expensive city to live in - property prices, rents, council tax is all much higher there than the rest of the country. And of course you pay tax on the 30K which brings it down even further. It depends on how you want to live tho. You maybe ok on that sort of salary if its just you and you dont go out too much - cos thats expensive in London too!!


Jo xxx


----------



## matzudaira (Mar 4, 2009)

jojo said:


> 30K is a pretty average wage in the UK, but it doesnt go very far, especially in London which is a very expensive city to live in - property prices, rents, council tax is all much higher there than the rest of the country. And of course you pay tax on the 30K which brings it down even further. It depends on how you want to live tho. You maybe ok on that sort of salary if its just you and you dont go out too much - cos thats expensive in London too!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


yes I know.... a friend of mine is Londoner and she said me exactly the same things.... also I've to pay for my family (wife+2 kids) so the minimum salary should be 40k.... dead end street?


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

matzudaira said:


> yes I know.... a friend of mine is Londoner and she said me exactly the same things.... also I've to pay for my family (wife+2 kids) so the minimum salary should be 40k.... dead end street?


Gosh, that is tough. I would say that your wife would need to go out and earn the other 10K doing some part time job....


----------



## matzudaira (Mar 4, 2009)

jlms said:


> Gosh, that is tough. I would say that your wife would need to go out and earn the other 10K doing some part time job....


Not easy task with two kids... 
Also someone told me that if you don't want your kids to be bullied every day at school by young gangsters it's better to find out a good private school that should cost around 15k per year.... better to keep searching for a better job :ranger:


----------

